# Great day in East Matagorda



## TxJH28 (May 12, 2014)

My dad and I headed out super early out of Sargent into East Matty. Waded the shorelines over sand and grass. Caught 7 reds total. Kept three for dinner. Couldnt have asked for a better day!!


----------



## TxJH28 (May 12, 2014)

Sorry the pictures are massive. First post with photos


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Nice Catches!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Sounds like a perfect day. Out on the water with Dad makes it a 10 automatically. Finding and catching fish is just gravy - IMO!! Take advantage of those days as much as you can.


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Yessir! Last pic is awesome hand!


----------



## TXyakker (Aug 18, 2005)

Last picture is definitely being saved as a wallpaper shot, great shot, and awesome day fishing!!


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

nicee!


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

sweet reds...... I also like the sunset picture with the reel in the foreground. Maybe you can sell it to Orvis....??


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Nice picture, but your handle is on the wrong side of the reel if you're right handed. 


Just kidding, it works for some people. We were tarpon fishing in FL a while back and my buddy said for me to grab his rig real quick because it had a sinking tip. He retrieves with his right hand. Man, that felt awkward.


----------



## TxJH28 (May 12, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments everyone!


----------



## TxJH28 (May 12, 2014)

Stuart said:


> Nice picture, but your handle is on the wrong side of the reel if you're right handed.
> 
> Just kidding, it works for some people. We were tarpon fishing in FL a while back and my buddy said for me to grab his rig real quick because it had a sinking tip. He retrieves with his right hand. Man, that felt awkward.


I cast righty i just cant reel fast enough with my left hand to keep up with a fish coming straight at me. It is a little awkward but it works for me and havent had a problem doing it.


----------



## colby6968 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Post*

Great day, good fish excellent pictures!


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

TxJH28 said:


> I cast righty i just cant reel fast enough with my left hand to keep up with a fish coming straight at me. It is a little awkward but it works for me and havent had a problem doing it.


Don't feel bad. Conventional tackle I cast left handed and retrieve with my right. Fly rod is cast right retrieve with left. It's like one tackle is left brain the other right


----------



## flyakker (May 27, 2014)

TxJH28 said:


> I cast righty i just cant reel fast enough with my left hand to keep up with a fish coming straight at me. It is a little awkward but it works for me and havent had a problem doing it.


I am ambidextrous, I'm casting left, and reeling with my left. But, I'm trying it right/left, right/right, as well. Maybe one day I can simul-cast with both at the same time! LoL The only wrong way is to NOT cast!:dance:


----------

